# Berkley Gulp Baits



## chesb (Aug 12, 2006)

Has anyone had any experiance with the Berkley Gulp baits?

Thanks


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've found they work purdy darm well.

Only used the curly tails. They've landed me pups and flounder. I've had some blues chew the arse end off them. Crabs like em, too.

I hear the paddle tails work even better. However, I haven't had any luck finding them locally.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

no luck with the sandworm,all fish totaly skipped that and went for the real mcoy


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

I tried the Gulp sandfleas just 2 weeks ago (both sizes, the 1/2 inch and 1 inch). They Gulp fleas were ignored, but got hits on real sandfleas.

I had some of the Gulp peeler crabs, but didn't try them.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Gulp!'s are the shizzit!!! I didn't want to believe it, but it's true. Never tried just soaking them, though....always a jigging lure for me. I like the shrimp, and the curly tails.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Gulp!'s are the shizzit!!! I didn't want to believe it, but it's true. Never tried just soaking them, though....always a jigging lure for me. I like the shrimp, and the curly tails.


same here. shrimp on a quarter ounce got me a barrucuda. and ALOT of hits.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

gulp = fish crack


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Fishcrack (Ryan)*

I sit on a sand bar and sell them to fish if I could. It would be a lucrative business.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

*Gulp baits*

Have used the pogys, sardines, and shrimp along the southeast coast and the Florida, Mississippi Gulf and they've done real well. Their performance has made me decide to carry several packages for jig fishing along with some fishbites and D.O.A baits. Work great in the place of live bait. Wouldn't hesitate to use them anywhere. Note: Make sure you seal the Gulp bait bag well. If it leaks into your tackle box/bag its a real stinker


----------



## mattie g (Oct 4, 2005)

*Shrimp*

I used the shrimp Gulp in May in/near a creek down in Hilton Head and it outfished anything else I used. Caught whiting, flounder, and specks on it while my girlfriend's uncle was catching flounder "only" with mud minnows.

1/2 oz. lead head and bounced it along the bottom - worked really well. Had a flounder of at least 3 lbs. pop off right at my feet - nice fish - and caught about six or seven other fish while using it (two hours or so).

Some buddies and I also used the shrimp while jigging off Ocean City, NJ in July and caught all the spike weakies and croakers we could possibly want. No size, mind you, but it was a fun way to end a long day of fishing. The Gulps outfished squid and minnows by a long way.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> gulp = fish crack



Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## lovefishing (May 23, 2006)

can you use any Gulp baits in fresh water, if so, what type and what can you catch?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

they make freshwater gulp. worms, grubs, etc. the worms work good on bass, also caught some catfish on them by accident.


----------



## scwunc (Nov 2, 2005)

Gulp baits are the best thing for inshore since the hook. I gotten to where I fish the 3 inch shrimp and 5 inch jerkbaits almost exclusively. They will catch anything that swims. I've caught blues, puppy drum, croakers, pinfish, flounder, a ton of speckled trout, and even a few massive sting rays. I usually bring about 4 or 5 colors of each and rotate through until I find what they are swallowing and not just bumping. 

The nuclear chicken color is truly fish crack.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Ill be trying out the sanfleas gulp vs. the real thing this weekend in avon hopefully....Ill let you know the results ......


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

I tried the Gulp crabs in a drum blitz, they turned their nose's up and opted for the real thing.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

From what ive bin reading,it seems that the gulpbaits need to be worked to catch fish.So has me wondering about the clam,flea,crab and sandworm baits.Seems as they bypass these baits for natural.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I finally tried them last weekend at Rudy inlet. Borrowed some of the sardine (3" i think) on a 3/8 jig head. Caught croker, puppy drum and flounder. I am a beleiver. Just wish they didnt cost so much. 6 tails for close to 6.00 vs regular jig tails for less than 2.00. But what the hell if they catch fish.......gonna try some of the longer tails 5" I think they are for stripers this fall see how well they do


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*Gulp crab*

I've caught a bunch of puppies on the gulp crab.


----------



## lovefishing (May 23, 2006)

has anyone ever tried Berkleys nibbles?, its used for crappies and trout, it comes in different colors. its smaller than a kernel of corn. your thoughts, does it work?


----------

